# Game #27: Cavs @ Nets (12/27/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(17-9) @* *New Jersey Nets* *(14-12)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Continential Airlines Arena*, East Ruther, New Jersey

Cleveland is coming off a win against Chicago and seems to be finding their stride. New Jersey has always had Cleveland’s number. That said, if the Cavs could get a win here, it would be good on two fronts: winning on the road and finding a way to beat a team that matches up well against what you’re doing. Cleveland will need to be solid in transition defense and protect the glass. While the Cavs rebound well, they occasionally have stretches where opposing teams get 2nd and 3rd chance points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We never beat NJ, especially on the road. Jefferson is a tough matchup for Lebron, and of course VC will burn us as always. Even Kidd always seems to make his 3's against us.

I'll be surprised if we can pull this one out.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

both teams have a 6 game winning streak and will be playing the 2nd game of a back-to-back this should be a good game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/New Jersey Nets Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Nets big test for streaking Cavs*











> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Nets big test for streaking Cavs*
> 
> Tuesday, December 27, 2005
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Bad feeling about this one. I dont see how DJ plays much in this game, who will he guard? during our streak there hasnt really been a PG to kill DJ when he subs in. And do we expect DJ to guard Kidd/Jefferson/VC ? LOL brown might want too either think about DJ only plays with J Mac subs in for Kidd or play alittle 2-3 zone


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I was just curious on Donyell Marshalls career stats. And do you know he is shooting career lows in 3pt/2pt percentages ???

the last 5 years his shot over .400% from beyond the arc, this year is .333% ... and as for 2pt% he is around 38%


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Bad feeling about this one. I dont see how DJ plays much in this game, who will he guard? during our streak there hasnt really been a PG to kill DJ when he subs in. And do we expect DJ to guard Kidd/Jefferson/VC ? LOL brown might want too either think about DJ only plays with J Mac subs in for Kidd or play alittle 2-3 zone


Jacque Vaughn has been the pg off the bench lately he's a good defender and runs the team like Kidd's Mini-Me (he tries)


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't see why we can't win this game. If our defense shows up we have the ability to run with them. I'm going to say all of Mike Brown's preaching of the Defense finally pays off and we come away with a win. Larry has a big game in this one.

Cavs 100 Nets 88

Lebron 22/12/10
Larry 38/4/4


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is off to a good start offensively. I'm shocked because I'd figure they'd come along more slowly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not a bad start. Probably should get Larry some touches though. I don't think he's got the ball on offense yet.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Does anyone else disagree with the subs at the 5 minute mark. I know we ALWAYS brings Jones and Marshall in at the 5-6:00 mark. But what has Marshall brought to the table in the last couple of games, NOTHING. 

And what did Zydrunas do in the first 6 minutes, he dominated the game. 6 big points inside we were up 16-10 but Brown feels no matter what that sub has to come. And now look at the score and look how old and slow Marshall looks out there tonight.

Anyone else agree ? ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why did we stop going inside? that's what got us the lead. 

Also our defense falls apart without Snow on VC, hopefully he can stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ can't play against the Nets...we can't hide his defensive defencies against anyone out there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I see Mike Wilks getting run tonight as the backup.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We still can't hold a lead for ****. How can we start so well and still lose the quarter by 8.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down by 8 points at the end of the first (29-21). If something doesn't change, Cleveland is flirting with a double-digit deficit at the half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's trying but he's all alone out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice and-1 by king James, blew right by Carter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Carter trying to get into a duel with Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we should matchup LBJ on Carter, he plays well defensively in these kind of challenge situations.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is trying to do too much right now. That's not how we got our 6 game win streak. I think he thinks he's hot tonight, but it's fools gold. Too many tough shots being launched. He needs to be patient and work within the offense. Set up Marshall and Jones and Z.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Please why was there no comment on Ira Newble trying to shoot that fast break reverse layup AWFUL... then tries to shot a jumpshot and its gets blocked.... come on now... Luke Jackson can atleast look athletic.

Marshall looks like a 45yr old man trying to play at your local YMCA sunday night league. He cant get off his feet and get a rebound. You can tell the season is getting a toll on him already. He cant rebound, hence the fact of about 14 second chance points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We have to go inside, taking way too many perimeter jumpers.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Damon keeps picking up fouls and Ira keeps looking terribly off on offense, maybe a little Luke should be in order. 

Right as I type this, Luke checks into the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Please why was there no comment on Ira Newble trying to shoot that fast break reverse layup AWFUL... then tries to shot a jumpshot and its gets blocked.... come on now... Luke Jackson can atleast look athletic.


Since Newble is coming back from his foot injury, I'm trying not to be overly critical of him. But between his lay ups which are always off and his jumpers (many of which go over the entire basket and airball), I'm shocked. This is worse than I remember it being.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm not sure Ira Newble is exactly taking the job away from Luke. He looks just as incompetent on offense as Luke. If not moreso.

Though a lot of that is rust.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Since Newble is coming back from his foot injury, I'm trying not to be overly critical of him. But between his lay ups which are always off and his jumpers (many of which go over the entire basket and airball), I'm shocked. This is worse than I remember it being.


Your being kind, Newble looks like absolute trash on offense. His defense is fine though, so it should come in time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I'm not sure Ira Newble is exactly taking the job away from Luke. He looks just as incompetent on offense as Luke. If not *moreso*.


Moreso. This isn't even a debate in my eyes right now. I've rarely seen a player so off. Rarely even hitting the backboard or rim on shot attempts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Nets hit a ton of deep jumpers


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Alan Henderson in the open court is a scary thought for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind of a bull**** foul on Snow there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate when Lebron gets jumpshot happy like this, attack the basket and post up please Lebron, stop trying to be VC and play your game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We cant defend teams with post players that can step back and stroke it!

With this foul trouble we might see Austin Carr shut up and dress at half time and play some PG/SG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I hate when Lebron gets jumpshot happy like this, attack the basket and post up please Lebron, stop trying to be VC and play your game.


Yeah, it's alright that he can make them. We all know he can make them. But so many more good things happen when you try and get in the paint.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^We can't defend period when DJ is in the game against them because the Nets just isolate him, force us to come with help and pick us apart.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nasty play. Luke falls, then fouls Richard on the play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke hit the side of the backboard. Ack!!!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Better hope to god we dont see NJ in the playoffs b/c it could get really ugly. I think we stand a better chance against teams who like to bang it around like Pacers,Pistons,Heat


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NJ always blows us out man, no matter what. I just don't understand it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Moreso. This isn't even a debate in my eyes right now. I've rarely seen a player so off. Rarely even hitting the backboard or rim on shot attempts.



Haha as we say that Luke has a terrible miss.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

3 all-star guards and post players that can step out and hit the 15 footer off screen and rolls. They are dangerous no reason why they were below .500


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's annoying how people don't even try to defend Lebron, all they do is flop whenever he posts up or goes to the hoop.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You can overhear players saying "Oh my God. Oh my God." The tone of disbelief in their voices was priceless on that foul call.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. Note to team: Do not touch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wait. If Lebron got the ball at 15, and the 8 second call got made, shouldn't the clock be at 7?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Lebron. I don't know why he's bringing the ball up all the time now anyways, I like it better when he's playing down low in the box. Let the PG or Hughes bring the ball up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 15 at the half. The Nets shot about 59% from the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Let's face it, NJ just whoops our *** everytime we play them. No excuses, we just don't matchup well with Kidd and RJ. And with VC (aka Cavalier killer) now on the team, we just need to avoid them in the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice Lebron. I don't know why he's bringing the ball up all the time now anyways, I like it better when he's playing down low in the box. Let the PG or Hughes bring the ball up.


All of our point guards are in foul trouble. Ha.

Looks like another New Jersey rout of the Cavs. Just do not match up with this team at all. It helps that we don't really exploit the mismatches that we do have. I.E. Z on the block.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wouldn't be shocked if the Cavs matched up with the Nets in the first round.

Atlantic division winner gets the 3rd seed, plays the 6th seed, which is right around where the Cavs will probably be at the end of the year.

Cavs will play either the Nets or the Pacers in the first round, if they play well.

Sooooo...we kinda need to figure this team out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well Indy is playing @ SA so that should be a loss, we need Miami to beat Milwaukee tonight and we won't lose any ground in the Central (we're not catching Detroit).

We need to secure that 4 seed, preferably with the 2nd best record in the East.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Wouldn't be shocked if the Cavs matched up with the Nets in the first round.
> 
> Atlantic division winner gets the 3rd seed, plays the 6th seed, which is right around where the Cavs will probably be at the end of the year.
> 
> ...


I'll take Indy in the 1st round, they have a big advantage in terms of experience but without Artest i'll take my chances with them over the Nets. Honestly I think NJ might sweep us if we faced them in the playoffs.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Hopefully we can come out explosive in the 3rd and cut this thing down to 7 or 8 by the 4th Quarter.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Notice when the nets wing players come of post screen they curl around and go too the basket. While Lebron and Larry both come off lazy catch the ball at the Elbow and fire away .... hmmmmm they shoot 59% we shoot 42% and were down 15. Maybe we should attack and see what happens!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ilgauskas with a strange floater in the lane. Cleveland has 6 straight points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Frank is a good coach, he kills our runs with timeouts every time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats a BULL**** call


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Carter picks up his 4th foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ha makeup call on the other end against Carter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

6pt game!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Back up to 12 points. That was quick.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well so much for that, we had plenty of chances but kept turning the ball over


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We kinda dicked around with the ball on offense once we got it to 6. You can't expect the Nets to miss all of their shots for the quarter. You have to make them pay.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was SWEET! Sick alley-oop by LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does Kidd always hit so many 3's against us? Jeez.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jason Kidd lighting Damon Jones up from 3.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

8-0 run by Jersey. Kidd always seems to shot very well from behind the arc against us.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nets up 18 at the end of 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well we will probably make 1 more run in this game to start the 4th.......that was our best chance though with Kristic and Carter both saddled with fouls.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We're not getting anything from our bench, when Marshall/DJ struggle our team is nowhere near as good

We need to acquire another scorer for the 2nd unit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We're not getting anything from our bench, when Marshall/DJ struggle our team is nowhere near as good
> 
> We need to acquire another scorer for the 2nd unit.


I bet Verejao will solve some of that. He can find his way to double figures.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Lebron riding pine?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think Lebron is coming back tonight. Interesting move by Brown. I wonder if Lebron is hurt or if Brown is coaching for the next game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OH. He's back now. Who knows. Maybe Brown just forgot about him?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Kidd is the reason we can't beat the Nets, he pushes the ball down our throats after every miss. 

He spoon feeds RJ just like he did Kmart.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NJ getting sloppy, lead down to 10


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland on a decent run here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow sick move by Lebron, Cavs fighting back :clap: 

You have to respect the heart of this year's team, they don't give up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone else feel like this run won't end in anything but a barrage of Net 3's?

I should be excited and pumped, and it's kinda cool the team is still fighting, but I don't feel like we can actually win this game with Jason Kidd out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Cleveland on a decent run here.


If we can avoid that dagger 3 by Kidd/VC/RJ we have a chance to steal this one. 

Everytime we fight back in they pop a 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Anyone else feel like this run won't end in anything but a barrage of Net 3's?
> 
> I should be excited and pumped, and it's kinda cool the team is still fighting, but I don't feel like we can actually win this game with Jason Kidd out there.


ha exactly, your just waiting for the dagger 3 from Carter or Kidd.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Anyone else feel like this run won't end in anything but a barrage of Net 3's?


At one point, the game totally seemed over (like Cleveland would lose by 20 points). But with Cleveland fighting back, if they lose by less than 10 points, this will make Coach Brown's decision to sit James down for so long look bad in hindsight. But hindsight is 20/20 as they say.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I would have put Snow on VC instead of Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> At one point, the game totally seemed over (like Cleveland would lose by 20 points). But with Cleveland fighting back, if they lose by less than 10 points, this will make Coach Brown's decision to sit James down for so long look bad in hindsight. But hindsight is 20/20 as they say.


It's fools gold, NJ is slacking off at the end of the game cause they know they had 4-5 possession cushion.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's fools gold, NJ is slacking off at the end of the game cause they know they had 4-5 possession cushion.


True. But LBJ did come back and make his presence felt.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was actually a very nice play by Snow there..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Twisting the knife right now, ha. Wasn't this game over 60 seconds ago?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: New Jersey 96, Cleveland 91*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well i'm not really that upset about this one cause I knew we would lose. Our guys at least showed some heart fighting back there in the end, Brown made some questionable moves IMO putting Hughes on VC there late and benching Lebron for no apparent reason (our next game isn't until Saturday...why the hell would you take him out).


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The nets did the same thing last night, after leading by 20 in the 3rd against the Knicks, they let Nate Robinson light them up in the 4th. Actually, the Nets' 3pt FG defense is pretty bad, so it was too bad for the Cavs that Jones and Marshall didn't go off from beyond the 3pt line. I have also noticed that LeBron and the Cavs bring out the best in RJ and the Nets. What the Cavs need is a veteran player who can help share the responsibilities of "doing everything for the team" with LeBron. Z isn't quite as reliable, I don' t think.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. That guy is supposed to be Larry Hughes. Don't know what his problem is though. He's very tentative. Reminds one of when he was playing with Jordan. Doing a solid job, but he could be doing more.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

excellent game guys. Pleasantly surprised that RJ stole the show when both vc and lebron were in the same game.


----------



## TheGrowth (Dec 21, 2005)

Good game guys...you all fought back at the end....I just find it suprising Bron has never won a professional game against Vince...if this two teams meet in the playoffs it will be very interesting...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*No Net gain for Cavs*












> *No Net gain for Cavs*
> *Spurts can't avert road loss*
> 
> Wednesday, December 28, 2005
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/28/2005 | Nets swamp Cavaliers*












> *Nets swamp Cavaliers*
> 
> *Lack of intensity on defense derails winning streak*
> 
> ...


----------

